# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Escola de mergulho Mergulhomania - Batismos de mergulho

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva a Mergulhomania, escola de mergulho, promove todos os Domingos batismos de mergulho na piscina Municipal da Srª da Hora. O custo é de 15 euros por pessoa e a escola fornece todo o equipamento. As imagens abaixo são do batismo de mergulho que ocorreu no passado Domingo, 11-01-2009 na piscina Municipal da Srª da Hora.























Alguém interessado.......continua...

Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Continuando....































...e depois quem gostar e quiser poderá tirar mais tarde o curso de mergulho



Fica a sugestão e os contactos 

Filipe Alves - 912 562 532
Rui Alexandre Soares - 966 167 161

Alguém interessado....lembrem-se que este ano é ano de Liveaboard do Reefforum...

Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Tirei o OWD na MergulhoMania. 
É uma escola bastante boa, muito dinâmica, estão sempre a promover saídas para mergulhar, acessíveis a todas as bolsas.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Pedro,

O que é que está aí a fazer o meu irmão?  :Coradoeolhos:  
É o mais alto, o Ed.

Abraço,
Miguel

PS: Afinal não é o meu irmão (ups) mas ele tb foi a um curso desses, lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> O que é que está aí a fazer o meu irmão?  
> É o mais alto, o Ed.
> 
> Abraço,
> Miguel


 Viva Miguel...o mundo é pequeno :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...terás de lhe perguntar...

Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Quem alinha num batismo este domingo de manha, eu vou :SbOk3:  

Venhas daí, so precisamos confirmar presenças ate quinta a noite.

Abraços

----------


## Rui Alexandre Soares

Boa tarde a todos

Este domingo vai-se realizar mais um batismo de mergulho, organizado pela mergulhomania na piscina municipal da senhora da hora, aos interessados contactar Rui Soares com o numero 966167161..

O valor do batismo é de 15  por pessoa, podendo ser feito por toda a gente e so precisam de levar chinelos e touca de banho, o resto do material é levado por nós. Preciso de confirmação ate sexta a noite, obrigado e cumprimentos

Rui Alexandre Soares

----------

